# Horse minerals



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

After getting the goats and realizing how much you have to stress their minerals, I start to wonder how horse's minerals get overlooked? I have a black gelding that is brown, with goats that would mean he is copper deficient( I realize that the sun plays it's part, but he browns pretty quickly and his new "spring" coat is already starting to fade). We are also in a selenium-deficient area as well.

We replaced the plain red mineral block the day before yesterday and it's half gone between 3 horses. 

We want to give them loose minerals, but want to get them good minerals. You can find loose minerals with cobalt, sulfer, and selenium; but can't seem to find a copper variety.

What minerals do you use for your horses?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I feed Purina Nature's Essentials Free Balance 12:12


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Do you place it in their grain? Or use the block? Do you keep a salt block out for them as well?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wolffeathers said:


> Do you place it in their grain? Or use the block? Do you keep a salt block out for them as well?


I keep a salt/mineral block available for each horse and they have the 12:12 available free choice in feeders. Though you can also feed it with grain.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Just a regular red mineral/salt block? Just wanting to clarify.

Thanks!


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

wolffeathers said:


> After getting the goats and realizing how much you have to stress their minerals, I start to wonder how horse's minerals get overlooked? I have a black gelding that is brown, with goats that would mean he is copper deficient( I realize that the sun plays it's part, but he browns pretty quickly and his new "spring" coat is already starting to fade). We are also in a selenium-deficient area as well.
> 
> We want to give them loose minerals, but want to get them good minerals. You can find loose minerals with cobalt, sulfer, and selenium; but can't seem to find a copper variety.


This is something I looked into when starting to think about eventually getting an Icelandic horse, as raising Icelandic sheep, we are all too aware of the importance of minerals in the diet.

I was directed to this company by folks on my Icelandic horse list: Advanced Biological ConceptsÂ® - Home

They do have a Cu supplement for horses, as well as various complete mineral mixes.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I feed DE so my critters don't get sickness nor diseases. When I started feeding it many years ago, the critters who used trace mineral salt blocks quit using them.

Evidently the 28 trace minerals in DE do a better job.

My livestock free choice feed DE. If feeding daily on/with their feed, horses each get 5 ounces. A one cup measuring up holds 5 ounces of DE. More is better than less; you can't over-dose DE.

Be sure to use the food grade (available at feed stores), not the industrial grade.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wolffeathers said:


> Just a regular red mineral/salt block? Just wanting to clarify.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes...the red one.


----------



## Work horse (Apr 7, 2012)

I feed a pelleted vitamin/mineral supplement with their grain, and offer free-choice white salt (block). If you offer a mineral block, or loose minerals, you should also offer plain white salt.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Work horse said:


> I feed a pelleted vitamin/mineral supplement with their grain, and offer free-choice white salt (block). If you offer a mineral block, or loose minerals, you should also offer plain white salt.


Why do you add a white block? The red blocks contain salt as well as other minerals. Not being rude, just curious...


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Red blocks contain unneeded iron that ties up other minerals (like copper). Also, blocks are hard for horses to get the amount from that they will eat of loose minerals. Most likely, the mineral you get for your goats will be good for the horses, but of horse minerals, I have found adm's grostrong to be a very good one. I have seen great improvements in coat and hoof quality.

I never offer plain salt. The appetite for salt is what regulates your horses consumption of their mineral, both to eat it and to not overeat it.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I have Right Now Onyx for the goats, but the company also makes feed that contains a medication/additive that is toxic to horses. While not directly added to the mineral itself, it could be run through the contaminated equipment. So I give them very little of the goat mineral.


----------



## Work horse (Apr 7, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Why do you add a white block? The red blocks contain salt as well as other minerals. Not being rude, just curious...


I was advised that plain salt should always be offered as well. Especially for those who are feeding fortified grains or vitamin/mineral supplements. 

I am in a selenium deficient area and feed two easy keepers, so I went with the plain salt block & vitamin/mineral supplement with their handful of oats.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

It's always been my understanding that both should be offered as well, especially during the summer months. In more temperate climates than what we have here in southern Indiana it might not be so important, but with the heat & humidity around here the horses can be standing in the shade with sweat dripping off them. In that case they crave the plain salt more than they do the mineral block. I offer both, they use both, but the plain salt disappears a lot faster in the summer than the mineral block does.


----------

